# Copper Dragons, by Toni



## edstreet (Feb 7, 2014)

So I am somewhat working with this epic set of tubes from Toni, it's her copper dragonscale.  It's for a baron series but honestly I don't like the looks of anything that could fit on there.  So theory goes don't like some of the hardware then toss it and get something that does work with it   Am leaning towards something kitless, ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm thinking something in a black ti would work...vague but the color match in my eye would work..


----------



## edstreet (Feb 7, 2014)

Black Ti would be fine and all but you have the baron series trim that is the objection.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm thinking rhodium.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 7, 2014)

This is Rhodium and black Ti next to it


----------



## plantman (Feb 7, 2014)

ED; How about Sterling Silver???  You could give the hardware a alcohol ink wash to bring it to the Knights of old look. Knights and dragons go well together.  Fantastic tubes Toni !!!   Jim   S


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 7, 2014)

Are the tubes 10.5 & 12.5mm? If so put them on a black ti Duke ballpoint.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 7, 2014)

Sterling will look very close to rhodium.  

Will still have the center band and other designs to deal with.


----------



## Katya (Feb 7, 2014)

I like the black ti, but my first thought was copper.. might be a bit much though.
I wonder if you could add a patina to the copper?  Verdigris might be cool.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 7, 2014)

Spanx said:


> Are the tubes 10.5 & 12.5mm? If so put them on a black ti Duke ballpoint.



Uhm no, that's gent series size.  This is baron series.


----------



## shortz1lla (Feb 7, 2014)

Black Chrome Baron from Beartooth.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 8, 2014)

I'd go oil rubbed bronze.  Check this out:  Beautiful handmade fountain pens; Luxurious handmade rollerball pens


----------



## edstreet (Feb 8, 2014)

Both of those are excellent ideas.  I was not aware of the black chrome but there is still the center band O-ring issue to deal with.  Still worth exploring.


----------



## Alex D (Feb 8, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> I'd go oil rubbed bronze.  Check this out:  Beautiful handmade fountain pens; Luxurious handmade rollerball pens



Those are amazing.  They look like oil rubbed bronze retros.  I haven't seen anything like that available.  Are they custom replated?

If it can be duplicated, the dragon scale would look really nice with that finish.

Alex


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 8, 2014)

Arrgh! Kitless....
And something brown...

Like perhaps the ebonite rod that's in the photo? :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bryceprusse (Feb 8, 2014)

The Black Ti Baron would look nice.  If you do not like the center band, the Black Ti Sedona center band is interchangeable.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 8, 2014)

Wanna go kitless? Just need some copper stock and, make your parts. OR, brass with copper plating. Copper can be powder coated. Should look real nice with Toni's Copper Dragon.


----------



## carlmorrell (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the idea of copper hardware, that was my first thought.


----------



## Arbetlam (Feb 8, 2014)

I think the rhodium is a little bright and might take your eyes off the blanks. Where the black ti will compliment the blanks and become pert of the pen. Really like the blanks.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 8, 2014)

They look EXACTLY like Retros, having seen them in person.  If plated, shouldn't be an issue.  If used as molds to make castings, that is another story.  I would love to be able to get some.



Alex D said:


> plano_harry said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go oil rubbed bronze.  Check this out:  Beautiful handmade fountain pens; Luxurious handmade rollerball pens
> ...


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 8, 2014)

This would be hard, but awesome. Get someone with a fancy cnc setup and machine parts with a scaled pattern on them. A dark metal would look sweet!
I know that's kinda out there, but it WOULD be cool! :biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (Feb 8, 2014)

Ed - my vote is kitless. But to ensure you don't detract from the scales I would go with a single color. Black ebonite would work but leave it a little more matte. If you wanted to set it off just a little you could go with an end cap insert in the cap and barrel. Maybe Toni could even make them out of the copper dragon scales. I'm with you on the Baron though. Not a fan of that kit.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 8, 2014)

Rinehart


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Ed   I have some Newport kits from rockler that are black ti with no exposed plastic threads   Looks very similar to Jr Gent but Baron size tubes I'm pretty sure   Would have to check lengths


----------



## LeeR (Feb 8, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Hey Ed   I have some Newport kits from rockler that are black ti with no exposed plastic threads   Looks very similar to Jr Gent but Baron size tubes I'm pretty sure   Would have to check lengths



Dan,

What has been your experience with the Newport kits?  I was not familiar with them, looked on Rockler site, and they are on sale for 1/2 off, so I am really tempted to stock up.  There were a couple negatives, and basically nothing that I was concerned over until I read one comment about the threads breaking. I'm guessing that was an isolated incident.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 8, 2014)

LeeR said:


> Dan,  What has been your experience with the Newport kits?  I was not familiar with them, looked on Rockler site, and they are on sale for 1/2 off, so I am really tempted to stock up.  There were a couple negatives, and basically nothing that I was concerned over until I read one comment about the threads breaking. I'm guessing that was an isolated incident.



To tell you the truth I haven't done much with them get but stocked up on that same sale.  The quality looks pretty decent.   Def. worth $10 I'd say.   I'll try to do one soon and give more feedback.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 9, 2014)

something like this you mean?


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 9, 2014)

Ditch the Barons center band and punch out the finial plug..Turn some antler or bone (aka dragons tooth) to replace...age it a bit with maybe a touch of red (blood stain)


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 9, 2014)

A 3D dragon clip would be the cat's meow with Toni's dragonscale! 
Kitless brown ebonite, with maybe just an accent of black...


----------



## Toni (Feb 9, 2014)

WANT THAT CLIP!!


----------



## artme (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't ask me!! I will just sit hear and ogle and drool!!.:biggrin:

Like the black Ti idea though!


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep, that's what I meant.


----------



## Justin H (Feb 10, 2014)

Toni said:


> WANT THAT CLIP!!



I agree, but it seems that only one company (that I can find) uses them.  Might have to buy one of their pens off ebay and cannibalize it for parts


----------

